# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Секс спасет вайшнавские семьи от разводов?

## Dayal Nitai das

Я уже писал в закрытом разделе о том, некоторые преданные размещают в соцсетях материалы пропагандирующие незаконный секс, описывающие техники секса. Сегодня наткнулся на другой материал, размещенным также преданным, в котором описывается благотворное влияние секса, есть фразы "повышенное сексуальное желание также не является признаком нездоровья или отсутствия духовного развития" и "сексуальная активность благоприятна зимой и весной, когда уровень капхи высок". По этому поводу реплика для обсуждения. 

СЕКС СПАСЕТ ВАЙШНАВСКИЕ СЕМЬИ ОТ РАЗВОДОВ?

В последнее время преданные часто размещают на своих страницах посты о благотворном влиянии секса, о различных техниках секса. В последнем материалы в частности были фразы «повышенное сексуальное желание также не является признаком нездоровья или отсутствия духовного развития» и «сексуальная активность благоприятна зимой и весной, когда уровень капхи высок».

Ладно, если бы это делали мои друзья по учебе – я бы их понял. Но это делают преданные. Последователи Шрилы Прабхупады, пропагандируют ценности, которые не то чтобы не совсем соответствуют учению Господа Шри Чайтаньи, а идит вразрез с ним,  направлены против Движения сознания Кришны. Почему преданные добровольно становятся оружием Кали? Вопрос к ним. Мои попытки вступать в дискуссию и напоминания о том, что Шрила Прабхупада считал секс вне брака (а в браке не для зачатия детей) греховным не находят у них отклика, а напротив вызывают жествую реакцию, подчас меня оскорбляют и называют импотентом, фанатиком и прочими нехорошими словами. Я пытаюсь объяснить, что я вовсе не фанатик, и сам не готов твердо следовать четвертому принципу. Но я не занимаю пропагандой таких вещей. Зачем преданные пишут техниках секса, о том, как оттягивать семяизвержение, как заниматься сексом и быть счастливым, о том, что Сексуальная активность благоприятна зимой и весной, когда уровень капхи высок. Если вы не можете строго следовать, не следуйте, вас никто за это не исключит из ИСККОН, не четвертует. Это ваша духовная жизнь и вы сами несете за нее ответственность. Но ЗАЧЕМ МЕНЯТЬ ФИЛОСОФИЮ? Зачем ИСКАЖАТЬ учение Шрилы Прабхупады? Зачем подстраивать его под свои греховные привычки?
Единственный аргумент, который я получил в защиту свободного секса, (приводить слова Прабхупады т том, что контрацепция – это тяжких грех я не буду, вещь слова Прабхупады у иных людей сейчас не котируются), это то, что если не заниматься сексом, тогда семья вайшнавская семья распадется и что в семьях преданных 60% разводов.

Преданные разводятся не потому что не занимаются сексом, а потому что они эгоистичны, не хотят меняться и работать над собой, а хотят лишь эксплуатировать партнера, считая, что он мне должен. Греховная деятельность всегда только разрушает, а не поддерживает. Поддержать отношения может только чистота, гуна благости, а не секс - тамо-гуна. Я понимаю, что этот стандарт высок, но надо к нему стремиться. Если ты не можешь ему следовать, то не надо себя оправдывать философской базой. Преданные не должны распространять и тиражировать идеи, которые прямо противоречат учению Прабхупады. Занимаешься сексом - занимайся себе на здоровье. Кришна же видит искренность, поможет. Но зачем это пропагандировать, выступать инструментом в руках Кали? Если бы Шрила Прабхупад был сейчас на этой планете, неужели вы бы при нем стали бы распространять послания о пользе секса? Неужели вы бы ему сказали, что, мол, Шрила Прабхупада, из-за вас, из-за ваших строгих принципов, число разводов выросло до 60%! Думаю нет. Это миф, что из-за следования четвертому принципу число разводов увеличилось! Это сказка про белого бычка, которую вам рассказали, а вы поверили. Четвертому принципу строго следуют немногие! И те, кто следует - как раз не разводятся. А разводятся те, кто не следует! Потому что в центре их жизни не Кришна, а чувственные наслаждения! Более того, среди материалистов, которые вдоволь занимаются сексом, процент разводов также чудовищен. Можете взять статистику в районном загсе и убедиться. Поэтому не надо собственное невежество сваливать на Шрилу Прабхупаду, который установил слишком высокий стандарт. Если бы все семейные люди соблюдали четвертый принцип или хотя бы стремились его соблюдать со всей серьезностью, разводов в Движении было бы гораздо меньше. Надо действительно честно определить свой уровень и стать под душ, а не валяясь в земле, пенять: почему это я еще грязный? Видимо стандарт чистоты слишком высок! Никто и не требует сразу быть чистым. Хотя бы встать под душ. И не делать безумных заявлений о том, что очиститься можно, валяясь в грязи…

Даял Нитай дас

----------


## Милана

Уважаемый Доял Нитай дас. Я вот тоже обеими руками против секса,но мне уже сделали замечание и запретили писать атисексуальную пропаганду на форуме,я конечно,очень расстроилась,потому что мне казалось,что в Духовном Мире живые существа радуются,когда на Земле кто-то с сексом борется. Лично я не только против секса борюсь,но и против мыслей о нём,потому что это ещё не целибат,когда человек просто не занимается сексом,но регулярно о нём думает.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Но это делают преданные. Последователи Шрилы Прабхупады


Вряд ли это делают последователи Шрилы Прабхупады. Рами Блект, на которого Вы ссылаетесь, публично заявил, что он не имеет отношения к ИСККОН.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Уважаемый Доял Нитай дас. Я вот тоже обеими руками против секса,но мне уже сделали замечание и запретили писать атисексуальную пропаганду на форуме,я конечно,очень расстроилась,потому что мне казалось,что в Духовном Мире живые существа радуются,когда на Земле кто-то с сексом борется. Лично я не только против секса борюсь,но и против мыслей о нём,потому что это ещё не целибат,когда человек просто не занимается сексом,но регулярно о нём думает.


Я помню вы писали против секса вообще. Но он необходим для зачатия детей. Кроме того, человек не может сразу отказаться от него. Тем более по молодости лет. Я выступаю против того, что преданные пропагандируют занятия сексом, подчеркивая благотворное его влияние. Одно дело, когда ты сам им занимаешься в силу слабости, но стремишься к полному отказу от него. Другое дело, когда ты это проповедуешь, оскорбляя и извращая тем самым принципы нашего Движения и сбивая с толку других.

----------


## Макс_И

> СЕКС СПАСЕТ ВАЙШНАВСКИЕ СЕМЬИ ОТ РАЗВОДОВ?


индрийани — чувства; манах — ум; пранах — жизненный воздух; атма — тело; дхармах — религиозность; дхритих — терпение; матих — разумность; хрих — застенчивость; шрих — богатство; теджах — сила; смритих — память; сатйам — правдивость; йасйа — которого (вожделения); нашйанти — гибнут; джанмана — с рождением.

О мой Господь! Вожделение, что живет в человеке с момента его появления на свет, губит в нем все: чувства, ум, жизнь, тело, благочестие, терпение, рассудок, застенчивость, богатство, силу, память и правдивость.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сказано: камам хрид-рогам . Те, кто ведет материалистический образ жизни, больны страшной болезнью — болезнью вожделения. Вырваться из плена материального бытия — значит избавиться от вожделения, потому что именно из-за него живое существо вынуждено снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Пока душа носит в сердце неисполненные материальные желания, ей вновь и вновь приходится рождаться, чтобы их осуществить. Из-за своих материальных желаний душа занимается различной деятельностью и, получая разные тела, пытается удовлетворить в них свои желания, однако подобные попытки никакого удовлетворения ей не приносят. Единственный выход — посвятить себя преданному служению, которое доступно тем, кто полностью избавился от материальных желаний. Анйабхилашита-шунйам . Анйа-абхилашита означает «материальные желания», а шунйам — «свободный от». Вечная душа предназначена для духовной деятельности и духовных желаний;

----------


## Милана

> Я помню вы писали против секса вообще. Но он необходим для зачатия детей. Кроме того, человек не может сразу отказаться от него. Тем более по молодости лет.


По молодости лет,как раз легче всего от него отказаться,пока не начал им ещё заниматься и сидишь и не понимаешь,от чего они там "тащатся"??
И я ни где не говорила,что против детей.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Вряд ли это делают последователи Шрилы Прабхупады. Рами Блект, на которого Вы ссылаетесь, публично заявил, что он не имеет отношения к ИСККОН.


Дело не в Рами Блекте. Его материал распространили десятки преданных. Хотя возможно не все из них исконовские преданные. Плюс в сети появился еще один материал, (который стал поводом для написания реплики) выдержки из которого приведены выше... Хотя данная реплика может относиться не только к исконовским преданным, а вообще к преданным, которые поклоняются Кришне. Что в первом, что во втором материалах секс подан под маской духовности, во втором случае - под маской заботы о здоровье и человек, его разместивший уверял меня, что преданные разводятся, потому что не занимаются сексом. Причем он сам не женат.

----------


## Светлана )

> Сегодня наткнулся на другой материал, размещенным также преданным, ... есть фразы "повышенное сексуальное желание также не является признаком нездоровья или отсутствия духовного развития" и "сексуальная активность благоприятна зимой и весной, когда уровень капхи высок".


Автор: Дэвид Фроули
 Источник: книга «Аюрведическая терапия»

На заборе тоже много размещено материалов на эту тему, что же время на это тратить, читать все подряд.
Чей-то духовный уровень требует такой информации, чей-то - требует уже знания о другом. Вы сами выбираете, во что погружать свой ум. Вы же не будете специально про это в интернете искать, давайте лучше про что-нибудь более важное.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> На заборе тоже много размещено материалов на эту тему, что же время на это тратить, читать все подряд.


 :good:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> И я ни где не говорила,что против детей.


Простите, я просто не правильно вас понял. Вообще тема не про секс, а про то, что не стоит под свои слабости подстраивать философию, а тем более искажать ее!

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> На заборе тоже много размещено материалов на эту тему, что же время на это тратить, читать все подряд.


Поверьте у меня нет желания это читать и я бы не читал! Если бы не преданные, которые в новостях публикуют такие вещи. Возможно мне стоит удалить часть друзей из списка "ИСККОН" в контакте. Видимо я неразборчив в друзьях и считаю преданными всех, у кого на странице есть картика Кришны, киртаны и бхаджаны. И от тех, кто занимается перепостами с группы Рами Блекта я такого подвоха тоже не ожидал.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Дело не в Рами Блекте. Его материал распространили десятки преданных. Хотя возможно не все из них исконовские преданные. Плюс в сети появился еще один материал, (который стал поводом для написания реплики) выдержки из которого приведены выше... Хотя данная реплика может относиться не только к исконовским преданным, а вообще к преданным, которые поклоняются Кришне. Что в первом, что во втором материалах секс подан под маской духовности, во втором случае - под маской заботы о здоровье и человек, его разместивший уверял меня, что преданные разводятся, потому что не занимаются сексом. Причем он сам не женат.


Прабху, спасибо вам за статью и ваши беспокойства.

Равиндра Сварупа прабху замечательно написал :

« . Я слышал одну лекцию Прабхупады, где он объяснял, что демоны приходят в наше движение для того, чтобы, прикинувшись преданными, разрушить это движение. Так разными способами Кали пытается разрушить нас изнутри. Даже если мы и не являемся демонами сами, Кали может пытаться влиять на нас, чтобы мы стали действовать как демоны

Одно из самых сильных орудий Кали – это растлить человека изнутри. Так действует Кали. Он разрушает, точит человека изнутри. Например, Кали пытается захватить непосредственно те пути, которые приводят нас к спасению. Он хочет наложить свою лапу на них и превратить эти пути спасения в пути порабощения. И получается, что то, что теоретически должно избавить нас от ложного эго, используется им для того, чтобы усилить это ложное эго. Это одна из самых сильных нападок майи. И мы неоднократно видели в истории религии, как религия становилась инструментом увеличения материальных привязанностей людей, а не ослабления или разрушения их.

Мы должны понять, что в нашем движении также существуют такие опасности, и знать, что это за опасности. Мы должны знать, как действует майя, сражаясь с нами. Прабхупада сказал, что ничто не может разрушить наше движение извне. Движение можно разрушить только изнутри. Если мы станем слабыми в духовном смысле, то легко поддадимся влиянию внешних сил...» http://harekrishnazp.info/index.php?...54-07&Itemid=9

----------


## Светлана )

> Поверьте у меня нет желания это читать и я бы не читал! Если бы не преданные, которые в новостях публикуют такие вещи... И от тех, кто занимается перепостами с группы Рами Блекта я такого подвоха тоже не ожидал.


А и не читайте! Рами Блект пишет про Дао для тех, кто не способен следовать высоким стандартам, Вам-то оно зачем такое читать. Это просто на другую аудиторию знание, та аудитория пусть и читает. Все на своем месте.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Прабху, спасибо вам за статью и ваши беспокойства.
> 
> Равиндра Сварупа прабху замечательно написал :
> 
> « . Я слышал одну лекцию Прабхупады, где он объяснял, что демоны приходят в наше движение для того, чтобы, прикинувшись преданными, разрушить это движение. Так разными способами Кали пытается разрушить нас изнутри. Даже если мы и не являемся демонами сами, Кали может пытаться влиять на нас, чтобы мы стали действовать как демоны
> 
> Одно из самых сильных орудий Кали – это растлить человека изнутри. Так действует Кали. Он разрушает, точит человека изнутри. Например, Кали пытается захватить непосредственно те пути, которые приводят нас к спасению. Он хочет наложить свою лапу на них и превратить эти пути спасения в пути порабощения. И получается, что то, что теоретически должно избавить нас от ложного эго, используется им для того, чтобы усилить это ложное эго. Это одна из самых сильных нападок майи. И мы неоднократно видели в истории религии, как религия становилась инструментом увеличения материальных привязанностей людей, а не ослабления или разрушения их.
> 
> Мы должны понять, что в нашем движении также существуют такие опасности, и знать, что это за опасности. Мы должны знать, как действует майя, сражаясь с нами. Прабхупада сказал, что ничто не может разрушить наше движение извне. Движение можно разрушить только изнутри. Если мы станем слабыми в духовном смысле, то легко поддадимся влиянию внешних сил...» http://harekrishnazp.info/index.php?...54-07&Itemid=9


Спасибо, матушка Кастурика за поддержку! На меня в контакте за этот материал уже наехали. 

Оно понятно, Прабхупада нынче не в моде... 

Я думаю я тоже в чем-то ошибась, но... так же нельзя... Так в открытую прямо проповедовать то, против чем борется Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо, матушка Кастурика за поддержку! На меня в контакте за этот материал уже наехали. 
> 
> Оно понятно, Прабхупада нынче не в моде... 
> 
> Я думаю я тоже в чем-то ошибась, но... так же нельзя... Так в открытую прямо проповедовать то, против чем борется Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах...


Зря они "наехали"...Меня нет в контакте, а то  бы поддержала :smilies:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> А и не читайте! Рами Блект пишет про Дао для тех, кто не способен следовать высоким стандартам, Вам-то оно зачем такое читать. Это просто на другую аудиторию знание, та аудитория пусть и читает. Все на своем месте.


Эх, бхакты, бхакты! Я можно сказать душу открываю, а вы с ухмылкой... Я специально делюсь на форуме своими мыслями в открытую, с кем же мне еще поделиться, как не с преданными. Неужели вы думаете, что я сознательно полезу куда-то читать какую-то чушь... Эх.. Я, как бы это обозначить. Есть такое понятие "пассивный курильщик". Вроде он сам не курит, но кто-то рядом курит, а дым на него идет....

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Даял Нитай прабху, Вы принимаете все слишком близко к сердцу. Вконтакте пишут все подряд. Если человек похож на преданного, это не значит, что он преданный, что он последователь Шрилы Прабхупады. 

У нас тоже есть группа ятры Вконтакте. И если кто-то туда что-то напишет, нарушающее наставления Шрилы Прабхупады или критикующее ИСККОН, я просто удаляю это и ставлю человека в "черный список" группы. Все. Через 5 минут я уже забываю про него.

----------


## Светлана )

> Эх, бхакты, бхакты! Я можно сказать душу открываю, а вы с ухмылкой...  Неужели вы думаете, что я сознательно полезу куда-то читать какую-то чушь... Есть такое понятие "пассивный курильщик". Вроде он сам не курит, но кто-то рядом курит, а дым на него идет....


Верите, без ухмылки. На самом деле тема серьезная: лучше не ходить туда, где курят, чтобы не приходилось вдыхать чужое курево.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Зря они "наехали"...Меня нет в контакте, а то  бы поддержала


На самом деле в контакте пишут столько чуши, то если на все отвечать - жизни не хватит! тут просто пишут преданные и в твоей новостной ленте. Поэтому указал я им на это. И получил на орехи. Просто может мне пора привыкнуть уже и так не реагировать. Пускай себе пишут. Удалять из друзей потихонечку. И вообще - поменьше бывать в контакте. Просто я реагирую потому что это для меня неожиданно. В жизни я такого не встречал, чтобы преданные себя так вели, точнее такое проповедовали, поэтому сразу что-то вспыхивает внутри... Есть много вещей, с которыми яне согласен, но я не вступаю в споры, потому что понимаю, что это вопросы дискуссионные и не имеют однозначного ответа. Но здесь просто не выдержал, потому что это не предмет для дискуссий. Черное - это черное. Белое - это белое. И когда читаешь Шримад Бхагаватам это послание Прабхупады лучше доходит. И когда видишь, что тебе сегодня Прабхупада утром в "Бхагаватам" сказал одно, а кто-то в контакте пытается доказать тебе, что Шрила Прабхупада ошибается, становится грустно....

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Верите, без ухмылки. На самом деле тема серьезная: лучше не ходить туда, где курят, чтобы не приходилось вдыхать чужое курево.


Да я бы рад не ходит туда, где курят, но так они курят на моей лестничной клетке, где я прохожу несколько раз в день!!!

----------


## Светлана )

Ну попросите их всех выйти, господа, все в сад...

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Даял Нитай прабху, Вы принимаете все слишком близко к сердцу. Вконтакте пишут все подряд. Если человек похож на преданного, это не значит, что он преданный, что он последователь Шрилы Прабхупады. 
> 
> У нас тоже есть группа ятры Вконтакте. И если кто-то туда что-то напишет, нарушающее наставления Шрилы Прабхупады или критикующее ИСККОН, я просто удаляю это и ставлю человека в "черный список" группы. Все. Через 5 минут я уже забываю про него.


У нас тоже, Лакшмана Прана прабху, есть подобная группа. Я тоже там баню нещадно, если кто-то начинает оскорблять Прабхупаду, преданных и гуру ИСККОН. Даже пришлось сделать группу закрытой, потому что некоторые личности, которые во всем видят сатану достали! Да, есть у меня недостаток принимать близко к сердцу. Но ведь когда материалисты пишут всякую чушь, еще покруче, я это близко не воспринимаю... Просто пропускаю.. А тут.. Возможно мне надо реже бывать в контакте... не на пользу духовной жизни это...

----------


## Кеша

> Возможно мне надо реже бывать в контакте... не на пользу духовной жизни это...


Вот это точно!  :smilies:  И на krishna.ru  :biggrin1: 
Сколько раз уже себе говорю: "Лучше бы что-нибудь полезное почитал." Вот ведь, майа  :smilies:

----------


## Radha-namini dd

Даял Нитай прабху, люди пишут не в Вашей новостной ленте, а на своих стенах, или как там это вконтакте называется... А то, что это отображается у Вас в ленте - это уже, грубо говоря, Ваша проблема. Не знаю как в контакте, а на ФБ возможно исключить сообщения друга из новостной ленты. Я вот совсем с ФБ удалилась... Не способствует концентрации внимания, а наоборот, рассеивает его. Картинки с цитатами, которые не имеют отношения друг к другу, цитаты, вырванные из контекста. Бесконечные перепосты, в том числе материалов, которые по сети гуляют уже много лет... Ради капли полезного и важного купаться в море непонятно чего... 
Имхо, конечно.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

вконтакте тоже можно установить чьи новости будут появляться в вашей ленте новостей, а чьи не будут.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Удалять из друзей потихонечку. И вообще - поменьше бывать в контакте.


А что, хороший вариант...неблагоприятные места лучше покидать.

Смотрите что получается: участвуя в сомнительных группах серьезные преданные придают этой группе "вес", и невинные(которые еще не определились) могут решить- все что здесь пишется авторитетно.
Если такие группы покидать, то случайно забредшему туда человеку будет сразу ясно: группа "левая".
Если это ваша личная группа -удалять всех кто не оправдал доверия.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Вот это точно!  И на krishna.ru 
> Сколько раз уже себе говорю: "Лучше бы что-нибудь полезное почитал." Вот ведь, майа


Кеша, мне будет Вас не хватать.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

> Да, есть у меня недостаток принимать близко к сердцу. Но ведь когда материалисты пишут всякую чушь, еще покруче, я это близко не воспринимаю... Просто пропускаю.. А тут...


Тоже советую не принимать близко к сердцу.Можно свой долг как вы делаете исполнить. Сказать прямо что и как в соответствии с указаниями Шрилы Прабхупады. А если они будут настаивать на своём то пусть настаивают. Никого они, кроме себя не обманут. Законы работают чётко. Шрила Прабхупада их описал и дал лучшие советы. Будут нарушать, то закон природы сработает чётко и через некоторое время можно будет увидеть что от их духовной жизни ничего не осталось. Жизнь заставит их работать как ослов, повяжет и руки и ноги и т.д. жизнь сама, так скажем разберется, попинает и в хвост и в гриву. Потом одумаются и научатся на своих ошибках, другого пути нет. Т.е. сами должны разглядеть как и каким образом выигрывают и как проигрывают и как это работает.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Тоже советую не принимать близко к сердцу.Можно свой долг как вы делаете исполнить. Сказать прямо что и как в соответствии с указаниями Шрилы Прабхупады. А если они будут настаивать на своём то пусть настаивают. Никого они, кроме себя не обманут. Законы работают чётко. Шрила Прабхупада их описал и дал лучшие советы. Будут нарушать, то закон природы сработает чётко и через некоторое время можно будет увидеть что от их духовной жизни ничего не осталось. Жизнь заставит их работать как ослов, повяжет и руки и ноги и т.д. жизнь сама, так скажем разберется, попинает и в хвост и в гриву. Потом одумаются и научатся на своих ошибках, другого пути нет.


Из чувства долга-это самое безопасное для эго. Ну, и пусть хают, зато Кришна доволен :smilies:

----------


## Михаил П.

> Если вы не можете строго следовать, не следуйте, вас никто за это не исключит из ИСККОН, не четвертует. Это ваша духовная жизнь и вы сами несете за нее ответственность. Но ЗАЧЕМ МЕНЯТЬ ФИЛОСОФИЮ? Зачем ИСКАЖАТЬ учение Шрилы Прабхупады?


Отлично сказано, и я разделяю этот ваш взгляд. Я имею другие взгляды на секс, брак и контрацепцию, поэтому не могу присоединиться ко всему вашему высказыванию. Но со всем в цитате согласен: «если у вас свои взгляды, не надо их приписывать Прабхупаде».

В частности, я не вижу необходимости в браке, как факторе, дающем право на сексуальные отношения. Пара может вести семейную жизнь, не регистрируя отношения. При этом, эти отношения могут быть куда искреннее, чем те, что зафиксированы на документах. Брак и любовь, всё таки не синонимы. Однако, имея такой взгляд, я отдаю себе отчёт, что он мой и в книгах Прабхупады написано иначе. 

В общем, правильно говорите: надо разделять своё и чужое, когда речь идёт о традиции. Регулярный секс «по-вайшнавски» — это уже взаимоисключающие параграфы, не укладывающиеся в рамки философии Прабхупады.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Не очень понятно, зачем вы написали свой взгляд на женитьбу...если он только ваш(( Шрила Прабхупада всегда говорит, что следует жениться. 

(Если мужчина ответственен, почему он боится брака?)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

При таком положении вещей женщина даже не захочет рожать детей (благоразумная женщина)

----------


## Дана

Ш.Б. 1.1.1. (комментарии)

... Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур уделяет особое внимание первоначальной и чистой психологии секса (ади-расе ), в которой полностью отсутствует мирское опьянение. Секс является движущей силой всего материального творения . современной цивилизации это ось, вокруг которой вращается вся деятельность человека. Половые отношения господствуют повсюду, следовательно, они не являются нереальными. Их реальность можно испытать в духовном мире, а материальные половые отношения представляют собой лишь извращенное отражение изначальной реальности. Эта изначальная реальность пребывает в Абсолютной Истине. Tаким образом, Абсолютная Истина не может быть безличной. Невозможно быть безличным и содержать в себе чистую половую жизнь. Tаким образом, философы-имперсоналисты, настаивая на безличности высшей истины, косвенно поощряют занятия отвратительным мирским сексом. Не ведая об истинной духовной форме секса, люди сделали извращенный материальный секс смыслом своей жизни. Секс в нездоровом материальном состоянии отличается от духовного секса.

Бхагавад-Гита,Упадешамрита, Шримад- Бхагаватам...

У одного Махараджа спросили про семейных преданных, почему они расстались? Хотя в этой истории не было внебрачных отношений Махарадж сказал "Вожделение вмешалось". И у Торсунова и у того же Рамми Блекта (я уверена) и в книгах Шрилы Прабхупады море высказываний о разрушающей силе вожделения. Если кто-то не знаком с ними можно попытаться воспринять таких людей, как младших преданных и попытаться поделитьсяя с ними знанием, если они не против. А может это просто провокация? Я бы не стала оставлять без ответа такие высказывания в публичном месте, даже если это провокация, кто-то может составить неправильное представление об учении Вайшнавов. Однако, на это уходят силы и время... Если их достаточно для такой деятельности... 

Вообразите, миллионы живых существ, даже из 10% от всех, живущие в материальном мире, согласны с Вами... :smilies:

----------


## Милана

Уважаемая Дана,мне кажется,что это оскорбление употреблять слово секс по отношению к Духовному Миру.

----------


## Дамир

> Уважаемая Дана,*мне кажется*,что это оскорбление употреблять слово секс по отношению к Духовному Миру.


Такова природа Женщины : Мне кажется, я так думаю, я так чувствую...

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Уважаемая Дана,мне кажется,что это оскорбление употреблять слово секс по отношению к Духовному Миру.


Милана, то была цитата Шрилы Прабхупады. Будьте, пожалуйста, внимательней.

(Духовный секс-это совсем не то, что вы подумали) :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Уважаемая Дана,мне кажется,что это оскорбление употреблять слово секс по отношению к Духовному Миру.


Это не оскорбление. Это так Вы чувствуете непригодность этого термина.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Не очень понятно, зачем вы написали свой взгляд на женитьбу...если он только ваш(( Шрила Прабхупада всегда говорит, что следует жениться.


Это такой способ заявить о своей непринадлежности ортодоксии и поддержании либеральных взглядов на этот вопрос.
Бывает, что по незнанию, люди считают, что 4 регулирующий принцип - выдумка Шрилы Прабхупады. На самом деле, это в соответствии с комментаторской традицией и точно так же написал Вишванатха Чакраварти - со своей женой для зачатия детей. Только у Шрилы Прабхупады это возведено в религиозное правило. Вот несогласие с возведением этого в религиозное правило он и выражает.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Оно понятно, Прабхупада нынче не в моде...


Звучит странно... Где не в моде? В ИСККОН или вы имеете в виду другую группу?




> Я думаю я тоже в чем-то ошибась, но... так же нельзя... Так в открытую прямо проповедовать то, против чем борется Шрила Прабхупада в своих книгах...


Почему нельзя? Пускай проповедуют, это их (правда пока не пойму кого) право... А мы будем следовать Прабхупаде, с максимальной точностью и максимальной терпимостью и любовью к тем, кто не следует. А врунов просто надо выводить на чистую воду

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> Уважаемая Дана,мне кажется,что это оскорбление употреблять слово секс по отношению к Духовному Миру.


Ну по большому счету все слова материального языка оскорбительны к Духовному миру. И секс не лучше и не хуже. И демонизировать секс, и быть привязанным к нему - одна и та же проблема невежества. И Кришна и его энергии есть во всем - и в сексе, и во всем остальном.

----------


## rangaraja nambi

> У нас тоже есть группа ятры Вконтакте. И если кто-то туда что-то напишет, нарушающее наставления Шрилы Прабхупады или критикующее ИСККОН, я просто удаляю это и ставлю человека в "черный список" группы. Все. Через 5 минут я уже забываю про него.


Ну, можно же объяснить человеку, найти в folio, к примеру, позицию Прабхупады по какому-то вопросу и транслировать этому человеку. Не всегда человек критикующий хочет оскорбить или демон. Часто это просто "гуны играют".
Думаете, что самому Прабхураде это понравится, что вы забываете через 5 минут человека, который как-то заинтересовался его миссией?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Слава Кришне, что я не В КОНТАКТЕ.  :smilies:  Да, прабху, вы правы... От имени преданных не стоит чушь молоть и неискушенную публику в заблуждение вводить. Как сказала когда-то одна героиня: "Всех не перевешаете, нас 200 миллионов". Так и с этой чушью нам всех не перебороть. Зато у Кришны есть замечательное средство, которое разрушает все. Это время. Сегодня я задумался, когда на Wiki встретил заметку о Шива-Бхакти...  :smilies:  И что сделала эта "Вольная энциклопедия"? Собирается удалить заметку, если автор не укажет источники. Но поскольку Шива-Бхакти - это не научно, то и заметка будет удалена, без какого моего вмешательства.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> "Гражданский брак"


http://balance-tv.ru/prog1.aspx?rid=219&id=2187

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

> В частности, я не вижу необходимости в браке, как факторе, дающем право на сексуальные отношения. Пара может вести семейную жизнь, не регистрируя отношения. При этом, эти отношения могут быть куда искреннее, чем те, что зафиксированы на документах. Брак и любовь, всё таки не синонимы.


Брак - это подтверждение намерений, а не канцелярская бумажка "любовь обнаружена, одобрено министерством культуры". Намерений прожить вместе жизнь, несмотря на беды и несчастья. Показатель твердых решений и зрелости. Решение жить гражданским браком - это немедленная роспись в том, что вы допускаете мысль, что когда-нибудь разбежитесь, не сойдетесь характерами и прочее. Вы предстаете слабым и нерешительным человеком, который оставляет себе лазейку - жена вспылила, поругалась - ооо! Дак жеж штампа в паспорте нет, всё, что нужно - это схватить пару вещей и можно к мамочке ехать борщ откушивать  :smilies: 
Поэтому ваши слова это рассуждения незрелого и несостоявшегося мужчины. Разовьетесь - сами поймете это без моего брюзжания  :smilies: 

А любовь это да, хорошо, вот только мало кто знает, что это такое и принимают за нее всё, что угодно. Я тебя люблю, давай займемся сексом! *но жениться не буду, ибо а вдруг не люблю*

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Любовь - это всё. И это всё, что мы знаем о ней. (Эмили Дикинсон)

----------


## Светлана )

Взгляд со стороны женщины, когда прошла любовь, завяли помидоры.

Вопрос

Расскажите, пожалуйста, что делать если уже вляпалась по полной программе.
 Это когда любовь прошла, остались дети. Не стало уважительного отношения, нет стабильности 
(живем из-за ребенка, пока терпения хватит, какая тут стабильность).
 Выполняешь свои обязанности, а права все те же - птичьи.
 Хотя мужу и стала очень нравиться моя новая "политика" с исполнением обязанностей, но брать в жены, по понятным причинам не собирается. Конечно, хочется стать женой, но если это уже невозможно, то хотя бы облегчить эту аскезу - хранить такой брак.

Ответ

Гражданский брак – это попустительство государства для тех людей, которые хотят жить греховной жизнью вместе друг с другом. Ясно, что если они создают такую семью, то это означает, что когда-нибудь они готовы расстаться друг с другом. Потому что государственный брак означает клятву перед государством и родственниками о том, что мы будем вместе.
 А венчание – это брак, в котором люди клянутся перед Богом. 
Гражданский брак означает, что люди просто договариваются, что они поживут некоторое время вместе. 
Но Бог не спрашивает людей, хотят они некоторое время вместе пожить или нет. Он соединяет людей для того, чтобы создать семью, для того, чтоб в ней потом дальше росли дети. И как только появляется ребенок – это уже однозначно означает, что Бог хотел, чтобы эта семья существовала. Но если люди греховные по природе, у них нет веры ни в семью, ни в Бога, ни в отношения друг с другом, тогда они заключают гражданский брак с целью понаслаждаться друг другом, потом вышвырнуть близкого человека из своей жизни. 

Если уже такой брак создан, то тогда надо понять, что этот брак создан не Вами, а создан Богом. 
Люди не могут сами притягивать друг друга. На самом деле попробуйте разойтись - и Вы увидите, что не можете разойтись, потому что есть притяжение. Это притяжение - Божественная сила. И раз между Вами существует притяжение, это значит: Бог создал этот брак. И даже если Вы или Ваш супруг не готовы расписаться еще, то это означает просто одно - что Вы греховно относитесь к тому, что создал Господь. Поэтому Вы должны сейчас служить своему мужу и до тех пор, пока его сердце не очистится от грехов и пока он не поймет, что надо расписываться. Если же этого не произойдет и он уйдет от Вас, то Вы отработаете свою плохую карму в этих отношениях, и Бог Вам даст другого хорошего мужа. Так или иначе, на пути благочестия у человека не бывает никаких потерь. 
Надо просто выполнять свой долг и не думать о том, какие у тебя права – птичьи, не птичьи.
 Потому что то, чего ты заслужил, то ты и получил в жизни. В конце концов, Вы сами согласились на этот гражданский брак. Никто Вас не заставлял в него вступать.
И даже находясь в этом браке, Вы еще умудрились зачать ребенка. Таким образом, Вы наказаны судьбой, и должны это наказание честно нести. Надо жить со своим мужем, которого дал Вам Господь, как бы Вы его не называли (это уже Ваши проблемы), и пытаться создать нормальную семью с ним, и все свои силы внутренние вложить в эти отношения.

В этом вопросе еще одна вещь прозвучала: что «мы уже не любим друг друга, но у нас остались дети». 
Дело в том, что любовь в семейных отношениях – это не влюбленность и не притяжение, и не наслаждение друг другом, как люди думают, а это подвиг, который оставляет в сердце близкого человека благодарность за то, что ты совершаешь этот подвиг. Если благодарности в сердце Вашего близкого человека нет, это значит, что никакого подвига до этого еще не было. Поэтому отношения и стали такими неприятными. Потому что Вы в них только наслаждались и в этом наслаждении накопили грехи. Поэтому отношения осквернены Вашим желанием наслаждаться друг другом и стали неприятными. Хотя на самом деле они были предназначены для создания любви в этих отношениях. 
Вам следует серьезно послушать лекции по семейной жизни ..., в которых говорится о том, что такое любовь в семейной жизни на самом деле. Когда Вы поймете, что такое любовь, тогда Вы сможете правильно построить свои отношения, и постепенно у Вас появится глубокое чувство по отношению друг к другу.
О.Г. Торсунов

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Ну, можно же объяснить человеку, найти в folio, к примеру, позицию Прабхупады по какому-то вопросу и транслировать этому человеку. Не всегда человек критикующий хочет оскорбить или демон. Часто это просто "гуны играют".
> Думаете, что самому Прабхураде это понравится, что вы забываете через 5 минут человека, который как-то заинтересовался его миссией?


Есть люди невинные, конечно, таких мы не баним, а разъясняем, что к чему. Но есть и откровенные оскорбители. Общаться с оскорбителями - значит, совершать еще больше оскорблений. Преданный должен немедленно прекратить такое общение.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Милана, у вас есть наставники в духовной жизни? Кто они, можете написать?

----------


## Милана

> А секс - это плохо, да? А если в результате секса рождается великий святой или даже сам Кришна?


Великие Святые и Кришна не рождаются в результате секса!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Милана

> Милана, у вас есть наставники в духовной жизни? Кто они, можете написать?


Я чаще всего слушаю лекции Б.В. Госвами Махараджа. Просто проблема большая была,потому что я перестала верить в то,что мы нужны Богу. :cray:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Я чаще всего слушаю лекции Б.В. Госвами Махараджа. Просто проблема большая была,потому что я перестала верить в то,что мы нужны Богу.


Мы Ему нужны, очень нужны! Иначе бы Он давно нас ликвидировал, таких бестолковых  :sed: 

Милана, а нама-хатта или более близкие наставники есть?

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> А лично я уверенна на все 100%,что это грех так говорить и писать. Это то же самое,что говорить,что и в убийстве есть Кришна,но когда непосредственно вас будут как-то зверски,мучительно убивать,или даже не слишком мучительно,то вам КРАЙНЕ тяжело будет думать,что в этом есть Кришна. И я это не на пустом месте говорю,а то,что лично на себе пережила. Я вам говорю точно,на все сто процентов,что если вас будут мучительно и долго убивать или просто бить,то вы в этот момент в Бога верить перестанете,потому что это невозможно принять,что Бог Сам Лично захотел,что бы над вами вот так издевались.


Если Вы выбрали вайшнавизм, то придется принять, что у всего только одна причина и то плохое/хорошее - это конструкт майи.

Однако, я с Вами согласен и мне тоже не удается принять, что смерть происходит из Бога. Или мучения. Или и т.д.

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> Ну по большому счету все слова материального языка оскорбительны к Духовному миру.


Точно? Почему тогда ачарьи так много писали словами материального языка о бытии Кришны?

----------


## Милана

> Милана, а нама-хатта или более близкие наставники есть?


У нас храм в городе есть,но я в храме никогда темы связанные с целибатом не обсуждаю.
Однажды угораздило меня в другом городе в храме такое пообсуждать,так еле потом спаслась от одного полупреданного.
Теперь всё! Никаких обсуждений целибата на людях!! Только по интернету. 
Для матаджей это очень опасно,как выяснилось.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> У нас храм в городе есть,но я в храме никогда темы связанные с целибатом не обсуждаю.
> Однажды угораздило меня в другом городе в храме такое пообсуждать,так еле потом спаслась от одного полупреданного.
> Теперь всё! Никаких обсуждений целибата на людях!! Только по интернету. 
> Для матаджей это очень опасно,как выяснилось.


Конечно, такие вопросы надо адресовать наставникам в ЛИЧНОЙ беседе! Попробуйте больше общаться со старшими женщинами.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Оффтоп отделен сюда:    Философия   -   Кришна и "плохо/хорошо"

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> У нас храм в городе есть,но я в храме никогда темы связанные с целибатом не обсуждаю.
> Однажды угораздило меня в другом городе в храме такое пообсуждать,так еле потом спаслась от одного полупреданного.
> Теперь всё! Никаких обсуждений целибата на людях!! Только по интернету. 
> Для матаджей это очень опасно,как выяснилось.


с мужчинами лучше не обсуждать даже по интернету целибат или другие темы слишком часто и слишком долго, лучше поступать в рамках этикета. :cool:

----------


## Михаил П.

> Это такой способ заявить о своей непринадлежности ортодоксии и поддержании либеральных взглядов на этот вопрос.
> Бывает, что по незнанию, люди считают, что 4 регулирующий принцип - выдумка Шрилы Прабхупады. На самом деле, это в соответствии с комментаторской традицией и точно так же написал Вишванатха Чакраварти - со своей женой для зачатия детей. Только у Шрилы Прабхупады это возведено в религиозное правило. Вот несогласие с возведением этого в религиозное правило он и выражает.


Как всегда по существу и в точку)

----------


## Иван Рева

Топикстартеру вопрос: а как вы относитесь к подобным наставлениям?
http://www.narushevich.com/Вопросы+и.../?news&615&816

На ваш взгляд это ответ в духе Шрилы Прабхупады? Если женщине конкретно говорится либо требовать больше секса от мужа (что он обеспечить не может на данный момент), либо - развод, не кажется ли вам, что это только способствует разрушению семей? Или, т.к. спрашивают непреданные, то и духовное знание им не нужно априори?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

я конечно не топикстартер, но наверное этот вопрос лучше задавать самому Чайтанье прабху

----------


## Кеша

Название эпатирует.

----------


## Галим

Каждый человек должен действовать в соответствии со своей природой,об этом говорит Кришна в Бхагават гите.Если бхакта не находится под влиянием гуны благости и еще не проявился вкус к духовным предметам,то секс только ради зачатия для него неосуществим,если же он просто искуственно будет сдерживатся,то ничего хорошего из этого не выйдет,ибо это лицемерие и притворство,об этом говорит Кришна.

Тот, кто удерживает свои органы чувств от действий, но  чей  ум привязан к объектам чувств, несомненно сам себя обманывает и  называется притворщиком.
...от искуственного сдерживания сексуальных желаний,со временем появятся психологические проблемы,раздраженность,а за этим и телесные болезни.

----------


## Иван Рева

Благодарю за содержательный и искренний ответ. Я к этой ситуации, описанной на сайте, возвращался неоднократно и постоянно оставалось какое-то недопонимание. Думал, может, рекомендации имеют другой, более глубокий смысл. И когда увидел Вашу тему здесь, понял, что не могу не спросить об этом. Еще раз спасибо за такие разъяснения. 
Насчет эмансипированных советов женщинам, полностью согласен. Люди, которые должны по своей миссии заботиться о душевном состоянии других, в данном случае женщин, нередко дают им советы как краткосрочно решить проблемы (в частности, уйти, бросить, отстаивать свои позиции, чего бы это ни стоило), но в долгосрочном плане эти же советы приводят к ухудшению положения женщин, поскольку нарушается порядок в семье и в дальнейшем это как снежный ком приводит к беспорядку в обществе в целом, что мы и видим в наше время. Поэтому с такими наставлениями сейчас следует быть очень осторожным.

----------


## Алексей Кучеренко

По теме: преданные разводятся по причине эманстипации в большинстве своем.
И потому, что их брак был основан на влюбленности - очень кратковременной болезни, после чего идет разочарование.
Но если есть хозяин в семье, если это признается обоими сторонами, и признается, что не любовь но ответственность - стержень - проблем таких быть не должно.

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Название эпатирует.


Если Вы про название темы, то в названии темы вопросительный, а не восклицательный знак стоит. Так что можно предположить что это не эпатаж, а таки крик души, выражаемый в вопросе.
А так...
На мой взгляд семьи как правило в идеале создаются чтобы помогать членам этих семей идти по жизненному пути. А разводы - это следствие непонимания того, зачем семьи создали. 
Или в отсутствии движения по жизненному пути...
Или когда жизненного пути и нет вовсе... 

Секс же просто привязывает людей друг к другу. Ставит большой жирный плюс во взаимоотношениях, создавая единение и на тонком плане, и на грубом - общие дети, общее хозяйство там и так далее.
Но если такие привязанные никуда особо вместе идти по жизни и не собираются, то секс как таковой не спасет бессмысленность подобного совместного существования.

----------


## Артур

Поднимать тему о сексе - это и означает разжигать огонь  :crazy:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Да, лучше поднимать темы про то, как жить, чтобы не разжигаться.
Ведь он, окаянный  :lipsrsealed: , и проблемы с ним связанные, все равно есть, были и будут.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Из книг Шрилы Прабхупады я понял что для кого-то прогресс заниматься сексом только в семье а потом его сокращать!
Духовный секс это добро! :kirtan:

----------


## Артур

> Да, лучше поднимать темы про то, как жить, чтобы не разжигаться.
> Ведь он, окаянный , и проблемы с ним связанные, все равно есть, были и будут.


Верно. Контроллировать нужно только то, что находится в твоей власти. А то, что пока не находится в твоей власти нужно стремиться изучать.

----------


## Светлана )

> Секс же просто привязывает людей друг к другу. Ставит большой жирный плюс во взаимоотношениях,


Это до первого тяжелого астрологического периода, несколько лет( или месяцев - у кого как)жирный плюс, а потом когда начинает идти тяжелая карма - начинается беее :bee: [




> создавая единение и на тонком плане, и на грубом - общие дети, общее хозяйство там и так далее.


Когда удовольствия заканчиваются, (а они заканчиваются всегда, мат.мир, все-таки) их ни общие дети, ни общее хозяйство не удержат вместе, если нет внутреннего духовного стремления помогать друг другу( не пишу слова "любовь", т.к.этим словом часто называют желание удовольствия друг от друга.)

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

> Когда удовольствия заканчиваются, (а они заканчиваются всегда, мат.мир, все-таки) их ни общие дети, ни общее хозяйство не удержат вместе, если нет внутреннего духовного стремления помогать друг другу( не пишу слова "любовь", т.к.этим словом часто называют желание удовольствия друг от друга.)


Вот и я о том же:



> На мой взгляд семьи как правило в идеале создаются чтобы помогать членам этих семей идти по жизненному пути. А разводы - это следствие непонимания того, зачем семьи создали. 
> Или в отсутствии движения по жизненному пути...
> Или когда жизненного пути и нет вовсе... 
> Но если такие привязанные никуда особо вместе идти по жизни и не собираются, то секс как таковой не спасет бессмысленность подобного совместного существования.

----------


## Светлана )

Да жалко, фиг обьяснишь это кому-то, пока сами не допрут :pandit:

----------


## Гаятри деви даси

Думаю объяснять можно и даже возможно нужно - ибо проповедь. А примут или нет, это вопрос иной.

----------


## Den Polansky

Есть замечательная книжка, основанная на письмах Шрилы Прабхупады: «Грихастха Ашрам».
Очень замечательная книжка. Содержит ответы на самые тонкие вопросы.

Кстати, относительно астрологов, психологов, аюрведистов и специалистов по васту мой куратор 
(невероятно мудрый и добрый Вайшнав) высказывался очень резко: иногда советы этих людей действуют разрушительно. 

В книгах Шрилы Прабхупады и в словах опытных грихастх можно найти решение своей проблемы. 
Хочется верить, что, рано или поздно мы сможем решить даже такую сложнейшую проблему, как воспитание детей  :smilies: )

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Есть замечательная книжка, основанная на письмах Шрилы Прабхупады: «Грихастха Ашрам».
> Очень замечательная книжка. Содержит ответы на самые тонкие вопросы.


Хорошая книга. У меня есть. Рекомендую. Ниже приведу несколько писем из этой книге, которые мы печатали в нашей газете.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Что касается твоего повторного брака, я никогда не предлагал ничего подобного, так что не забивай себе голову. Как я сказал тебе в Лос-Анджелесе, я хочу, чтобы одинокие матери не выходили замуж повторно, а посвящали время воспитанию своих детей в сознании Кришны. Твой сын, Бирбхадра, только что приехал сюда, и о нем позаботится Киртанананда Махараджа. За обучение детей в Новом Вриндаване отвечает Сатьябхама даси. Она обладает необходимой квалификацией, поскольку имеет хорошее образование и у нее прекрасно получается работать с детьми. Так что в этом отношении сейчас никаких трудностей нет, и, поскольку у тебя такое хорошее служение в Лос-Анджелесе, тебе следует продолжать его. Мне понравилось описание курса о роли женщины в сознании Кришны, который ты читаешь для заинтересованных девушек, и я очень доволен тем, что ты начала эту программу. На самом деле роль всех обусловленных душ одинакова: повторять «Харе Кришна», просить других делать то же самое, достичь совершенства жизни в сознании Кришны и вернуться домой, к Богу, когда придет конец этому телу. Если ты сможешь побудить всех женщин в Лос-Анджелесе устроить дома алтарь и помогать своим мужьям вести мирную и счастливую жизнь в сознании Кришны, это будет величайшим служением. На самом деле муж должен быть духовным учителем для жены, однако если она способна побудить своего мужа к духовной практике, то он вполне может считать жену духовным учителем. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал, что любого, кто знает науку о Кришне, следует считать духовным учителем, независимо от материальных обозначений: богатый или бедный, мужчина или женщина, брахман или шудра. Если ты сможешь показать живущим там женщинам — а они объяснят своим мужьям и детям, — как, действуя в сознании Кришны, т. е. повторяя мантру, проводя арати и питаясь кришнагпрасадом, можно сделать семейную жизнь более совершенной (и все остальные аспекты жизни также), то состояние всей округи станет неизмеримо лучше. Так что старайся делать это, насколько возможно. Я уже на практике убедился, что многие американские юноши и девушки достаточно разумны и обладают необходимыми качествами, чтобы вступить в наше возвышенное Движение. Мы должны лишь правильно наставлять их, и тогда, несомненно, многие поймут, как это замечательно, и захотят встать на духовный путь. Я очень доволен твоими искренними стараниями. Надеюсь, это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии. (ПШП Шилавати, 14 июня 1969 г.)

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Прими, пожалуйста, мои благословения. Я получил твое письмо от 30 ноября 1972 г. и был потрясен твоим рассказом о том, что, оставив свою добродетельную супругу, ты в течение какого-то времени имел половые отношения с другой девушкой, тоже преданной, которая теперь беременна от тебя. Это чрезвычайно меня расстроило. Впрочем, я знаю, что все большие лидеры падают жертвой половой жизни. Теперь пусть она живет в Нью-Йорке, а ты живи в Париже со своей женой — что еще можно сделать? Но ты больше никогда не должен с ней ни видеться, ни даже переписываться: это было бы наихудшим примером. Как ты, будучи лидером, можешь делать такие вещи? Если кто-то возьмет ее в жены, пусть выйдет замуж и будет счастлива в сознании Кришны. Я вовсе не хочу, чтобы она со стыда ушла. Но ты не должен больше общаться с ней. Так же поступил [имя опущено]. Он был сам как решето, весь в дырках, но постоянно лишь искал недостатки в других: «Посмотрите-ка на эту иголку, в ней дырка». Одна девушка забеременела от него, про них узнали, и он ушел от меня, хотя был моим личным слугой. Это обычное дело: сами полны дыр, но обвиняют других: «Смотрите-ка, у него дырка».
Наша задача как проповедников послания Кришны — вести идеальную жизнь. Нужно вести себя безукоризненно, тогда можно учить других. Два момента: стань образцовым человеком сам, потом научи других быть образцовыми. Если человек сам не достиг высокого уровня, он не вправе судить или критиковать других. В Библии сказано: «Не судите, да не судимы будете». Но как можно проповедовать, не вынося никаких суждений? Это невозможно. Только тот, кто сам выше любых подозрений, может судить других. Нужно вести себя так, чтобы всегда быть выше каких-либо подозрений; тогда можно судить, тогда можно проповедовать. Но сейчас у тебя нет силы давать наставления. Как может наставлять других тот, кто сам не следует тому, чему учит?
Если ты раскаиваешься, это хорошо. У тебя есть жена, и, если ты испытываешь половое влечение, тебе никогда не следует с ней расставаться. Ты раскаиваешься, поэтому Кришна простит тебя, но больше никогда так не поступай. Напротив, ты должен полностью прекратить половую жизнь, сделав это своей аскезой. Питайся скромно, всегда повторяй по шестнадцать кругов и проси Кришну простить тебе это великое оскорбление. Ты один из старших преданных, и, если ты делаешь такие вещи, все Общество оказывается в опасном положении. По своей природе, в своих жестах и манере одеваться женщины похотливы — такое поведение обычно для них. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится, что, когда тебе служит женщина, надо быть очень и очень осторожным; особенно это касается санньяси и брахмачари. (ПШП (имя опущено), 17 декабря 1972 г.).

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Я получил твое письмо от 22 декабря 1972 г. и внимательно его прочитал. Ты просишь меня разрешить тебе оставить жену и принять ванапрастху. По таким вопросам, касающимся разногласий между мужем и женой, вы должны советоваться с президентами храмов и членами Джи-би-си и получать их разрешение. Да, я знаю твою жену, Лилашакти, и знаю ее как очень серьезную и возвышенную ученицу. Ты женился на ней, и в соответствии с нашей, ведической, системой — сознанием Кришны — это налагает определенные обязательства. К таким вещам нельзя относиться легкомысленно, иначе все превратится в фарс. Просто вступить в брак, не задумываясь о том, что семейная жизнь — очень серьезное дело, а потом, при малейшем беспокойстве или если чем-то не понравилась жена либо не понравился муж, уйти, потому что все так поступают. В результате всё превращается в фарс. *Ты пишешь, что ваше общение друг с другом препятствует твоему духовному развитию. К браку в сознании Кришны нельзя так относиться: если что не так, значит это «препятствует моему духовному прогрессу». Нет. Если человек стал грихастхои, то, хотя семейная жизнь порой приносит беспокойства, нужно относиться к ней как к своим предписанным обязанностям.* Конечно, лучше оставаться неженатым, сохраняя целомудрие, но к нам приходит множество женщин, и мы не можем их отвергнуть. Если человек пришел к Кришне, наш долг защитить его. Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите», что и женщины, и даже шудры, а также другие представители низших слоев общества могут найти у Него прибежище. Проблема заключается в том, что женщина нуждается в муже, который защищал бы ее. Конечно, если женщина может оставаться незамужней и храм способен предоставить ей необходимую защиту (как, например, в христианской церкви есть женские монастыри, в которых женщины должным образом заняты и защищены), это тоже хорошо. Но если присутствует половое желание, то как с ним справиться? Женщины в большинстве своем очень похотливы, более похотливы, чем мужчины, они — слабый пол, и развиваться духовно без помощи мужа им очень трудно. Существует множество причин, почему наши женщины должны быть замужем. Это естественно, но, если они выходят замуж, а мужья вскоре оставляют их, женщины не будут очень уж счастливы.
Я не знаю подробностей конкретно твоей ситуации и объясняю лишь общую идею, общее понимание. Мы ни в коем случае не должны считать, что наш так называемый прогресс обусловлен каким-то набором материальных обстоятельств или зависит от них, например от того, является человек грихастхои или ванапрастхой, тем или этим. Зрелое понимание сознания Кришны таково: в каком бы положении я ни находился в данный момент, это особая милость Кришны по отношению ко мне и я постараюсь максимально использовать эту ситуацию для того, чтобы расширять Движение сознания Кришны и служить миссии духовного учителя. Если же я озабочен собственным прогрессом, собственным счастьем или еще чем-то собственным — это всё материальные соображения. Если вы плохо подходили друг другу, зачем ты вообще женился? Что сделано, то сделано, назад не повернешь, я лишь показываю тебе, что однажды ты уже совершил необдуманный поступок, не сознавая ответственности, и сейчас хочешь снова сделать радикальный шаг в том же духе. Пожалуйста, обдумай все в свете того, что я тебе написал. В «Бхагавад-гите» есть такой стих:
йасман нодвиджате локо
локан нодвиджате ча йах харшамарша-бхайодвегаир
мукто йах са ча ме прийах
«Тот, кто никому не причиняет беспокойств и сам остается невозмутимым, когда его тревожат другие, кто одинаково спокоен и в радости, и в горе, — такой преданный очень дорог Мне» (Бхагавад-гита, 12.15).
Начинающие преданные часто совершают одну и ту же ошибку: каждый раз, когда возникают какие-то беспокойства или трудности, они думают, что причиной являются внешние обстоятельства, породившие эти трудности. Но это не так. В материальном мире трудности будут всегда, какими бы ни были внешние обстоятельства. Следовательно, простая смена профессии или семейного положения ничего не даст. Потому что на самом деле, если у меня возникают трудности с другими людьми, это говорит о недостатке сознания Кришны у меня, а не у них. Это понятно? Кришна говорит, что Ему наиболее дорог тот преданный, который не создает другим трудностей; фактически такой преданный ни для кого не создает трудностей. Поэтому постарайся обдумать вопрос с этой точки зрения: не ставишь ли ты свою жену или себя самого в трудное положение?
Конечно, наш долг — проповедовать сознание Кришны, и мы должны продолжать делать это при любых обстоятельствах. Это самое главное. Поэтому моя проповедническая миссия не зависит от того, женат ли я, холост или разведен. Система варнашрама-дхармы, созданная Кришной, — это научное устройство общества, благодаря которому падшие души могут вернуться домой, к Богу. Нужно понять, что, если мы по своей прихоти нарушаем установленный порядок, это насмешка над всей системой. Разве хороший пример мы подадим, если столько юношей и девушек будут необдуманно вступать в брак, а затем расходиться, если мужья будут пренебрегать женами, жены— чувствовать себя несчастными и т.д.? Если мы подаем такой пример, что хорошего можно ожидать? Семейная жизнь — это дети, жена, дом, и все вокруг это понимают. Почему же наши преданные считают иначе? Просто у них возникает половое желание, они женятся, а когда их ожидания не оправдываются, они тут же разводятся. Это та же самая материальная деятельность, проституция. Жена остается без мужа, а иногда у нее уже есть ребенок, которого нужно воспитывать. Поэтому подобные предложения, исходящие от тебя и многих других, начинают вызывать отвращение. Мы не должны рассчитывать, что наши храмы станут прибежищем для множества вдов и брошенных жен; это будет слишком большим бременем, а мы превратимся во всеобщее посмешище. Кроме того, появится нежеланное потомство. И будет недозволенная половая жизнь, которая и так уже имеет место. Будучи слабым полом, женщина нуждается в духовно сильном муже; крепко держась за его стопы, она будет развиваться в сознании Кришны. Если же муж уходит, что ей остается делать? Таких случаев уже много в нашем Обществе — столько девушек и юношей разочарованы.
Я ввел в западных странах ведическую систему заключения браков, так как у вас принято свободное общение между мужчинами и женщинами. Поэтому необходим брак, чтобы занять юношей и девушек преданным служением хотя бы в таком укладе жизни. Но наш институт брака несколько отличается от того, что существует в вашей стране: мы не поддерживаем политику разводов. Мы считаем, что муж и жена должны вечно помогать друг другу в служении Кришне, и они должны пообещать никогда не расставаться. Конечно, если и муж, и жена — зрелые преданные и жена согласна, чтобы муж отрекся от мира, принял саннъясу, а также если это решение вдохновляет обоих, тогда есть основания для того, чтобы расстаться. Но и в этом случае они, по сути дела, не расстаются, поскольку, даже будучи санньяси, муж должен быть уверен, что в его отсутствие жена будет защищена и о ней должным образом позаботятся. Сейчас уже слишком много случаев, когда жены несчастны из-за того, что, хотя они были против этого, мужья оставили их. Как я могу давать согласие на это? Я стремлюсь избегать каких-либо дурных примеров для будущих поколений, поэтому с большой осторожностью подхожу к решению твоего вопроса. Очень плохо, если человек думает, что можно жениться, а потом оставить жену под предлогом того, что семейная жизнь является препятствием для его духовного прогресса. Это неверное понимание того, что такое духовный прогресс. У человека должны быть те или иные обязанности, и, если они определены, он не должен изменять эти обязанности или отказываться от них, это будет грубейшей ошибкой. Преданное служение не связано никакими обозначениями. Поэтому, сделав однажды выбор, надо твердо придерживаться его и развивать свою преданность, пока она не расцветет любовью к Богу. Таким было понимание Арджуны. (ПШП Мадхукаре, 4 января 1973 г.)

выделено мной.

----------


## Светлана )

[QUOTE=Den Polansky;99117]
Кстати, относительно астрологов, психологов, аюрведистов и специалистов по васту мой куратор 
(невероятно мудрый и добрый Вайшнав) высказывался очень резко: иногда советы этих людей действуют разрушительно. 
...В книгах Шрилы Прабхупады и в словах опытных грихастх можно найти решение своей проблемы. [QUOTE]

По идее они и должны быть опытными грихастхами и опираться на книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
Мне кажется, не нужно обобщать под одну гребенку "советы этих людей". Сразу вспоминается выражение "все эти кришнаиты"...вот так, оптом. Другое дело-показать конкретную ошибку.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> По идее они и должны быть опытными грихастхами и опираться на книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
> Мне кажется, не нужно обобщать под одну гребенку "советы этих людей". Сразу вспоминается выражение "все эти кришнаиты"...вот так, оптом. Другое дело-показать конкретную ошибку.


Согласен, что не нужно обобщать, но иные советы, действительно могут быть губительны как для духовной жизни преданного, так и для отношений, если речь идет о супружеской паре. Речь идет о советах, из разряда "ведь вы этого достойны, вы вправе требовать и т.п.", которые развивают гордыню, некое ложное самоуважение, убивают смирение, которые не направлены на то, чтобы человек сам начал меняться, а направлены на внешнее изменение ситуации, например совет развестись, если вас что-то не устраивает.

----------


## shyamavallabha.dd

Полностью согласна с топикстартером, а также с матаджи Кастурикой, упомянувшей орудие Кали.

Вот пример еще одного вброса, на этот раз уже тяжелая артиллерия, цитируется Шрила Прабхупада.

С фейсбука: 



> Serge Kozicki:
> Свами Бхактиведанта о сексе, просто и откровенно:
>  "Потребности тела определяют наличие половых потребностей. Женщины должны не только доставлять своим мужьям сексуальное наслаждение, но и готовить хорошую пищу. *Придя домой после тяжелого трудового дня, мужчина должен найти там хорошую пищу, уют и секс.* Тогда его дом будет счастлив, а оба они - жена и муж - довольны. Тогда они смогут развить свое настоящее дело - духовное понимание. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для духовного совершенствования, люди прежде всего должны знать, что бессмертная душа лежит в основе даже материальной жизни. Тело зиждется на душе. Хотя женщины, в основном, менее разумны, это необходимо понимать и мужчинам, и женщинам. С помощью мужа женщина может стать более разумной. В ведической истории есть пример Капилы-девы, дававшего духовные наставления своей матери Девахути. Кем бы ни была женщина, - дочерью, женой или матерью - если она остается в подчиненном положении, то может получать знание от своего отца, мужа или сына. В Пуранах дается пример, как Господь Шива отвечал на духовные вопросы своей жены Парвати. *Женщина обеспечивает комфорт языку, желудку и гениталиям* и, оставаясь смиренной, внимает наставлениям о духовной жизни. Таким образом, осуществляется взаимное продвижение."
> 
>  (с) Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада "Диалектический Спиритуализм, или ведический взгляд на западную философию", т. 3, с. 26, глава об Огюсте Конте.


Поначалу просто проигнорировала. Мне понятно, Прабхупада здесь говорит о семьях, еще не вступивших на путь бхакти-йоги. Но на следующий день появились комментарии:




> *Налини Наталья:* Как то уж примитивно о женщинах, видимо в его жизни только неразумные попадались или хорошо таковыми прикидывались)))
> 
> *Serge Kozicki:* Я с Прабхупадой спорить не буду. Он - ачарья, сказал как отрезал! ))


Заметьте, автор никак не объяснил контекст цитаты, а просто закрепил у читательницы незрелое мнение о Прабхупаде. 

Это мне уже тяжело стерпеть. Сама я вряд ли составлю краткий, исчерпывающий и весомый ответ. Может быть, кто поможет? Ради той женщины хотя бы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Заметьте, автор никак не объяснил контекст цитаты, а просто закрепил у читательницы незрелое мнение о Прабхупаде.
> 
> Это мне уже тяжело стерпеть. Сама я вряд ли составлю краткий, исчерпывающий и весомый ответ. Может быть, кто поможет? Ради той женщины хотя бы.


В данной ситуации я бы спросила у автора темы, читал ли он ВСЕ книги Шрилы Прабхупады и готов ли услышать другое понимание цели семьи.

Но основное-это пригласите участников обсуждения на наш форум. Тут можем благожелательно разобрать эту тему.
Кому это интересно-зайдут :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Потребности тела определяют наличие половых потребностей. Женщины должны не только доставлять своим мужьям сексуальное наслаждение, но и готовить хорошую пищу. Придя домой после тяжелого трудового дня, мужчина должен найти там хорошую пищу, уют и секс. Тогда его дом будет счастлив, а оба они -жена и муж - довольны. Тогда они смогут развить свое настоящее дело - духовное понимание. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для духовного совершенствования, люди прежде всего должны знать, что бессмертная душа лежит в основе даже материальной жизни. Тело зиждется на душе.


Действителен ли этот перевод? Текст как-то напрягает во всех смыслах.
Существует ли английский вариант текста?

----------


## shyamavallabha.dd

Матаджи Кастурика, спасибо за быстрый ответ!

Я понимаю, обсуждать человека за спиной нехорошо. Ну не придут они сюда. :neznai:  
Моей идеей было поместить в комментарии объяснение вышеприведенной цитаты Прабхупады и этим нивелировать негативное влияние.

Давайте переиграем  :mig:  Допустим, я выложила сюда цитату и прошу её объяснить.

----------


## shyamavallabha.dd

Прочитав её вчера, сама побежала к шкафу читать оригинал. Но оказалось, у меня только первый том есть. Редкая книга...

Нашла только здесь русскую http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...d=273#comments

----------


## Lalit Mohan das

http://prabhupadabooks.com/pdf/Diale...Philosophy.pdf

стр. 400

Srila Prabhupada: According to the bodily demands, there are sexual 
necessities. Women should not only give sex pleasure to their husbands, 
but should also prepare good food. After coming home from a day of hard 
work, the man should be supplied good food, comfort, and sex. Then the 
home becomes very happy, and both husband and wife are satisfied.  
Then they can improve their real business, which is spiritual understand*
ing. Human life is meant for progressing spiritually, and people must 
first of all know that the spirit soul is at the basis even of material life. 
The body is built upon the soul. Although women are generally less 
intelligent, this understanding is required of both men and women. With 
the help of the husband, a woman can become more intelligent. In Vedic 
history, we have the example of Kapila-deva giving spiritual instructions 
to his mother Devahiiti. Whether the woman is a daughter, wife, or 
mother, if she remains subordinate, she can receive knowledge from 
either her father, husband, or son. In the Puriinas, there is the example 
of Lord Siva answering the spiritual questions of Parvati. Women supply 
the comforts of the tongue, belly, and genitals, and, remaining submis*
sive, they are instructed in spiritual life. Thus there is cooperative 
advancement.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Искусственно тут ничего не сделаешь. Люди женятся потому что есть влечение. И супруги помогают друг другу удовлетворить это влечение. Искусственно запретить это влечение нельзя. И если его запретить, оно будет причинять беспокойства. Его нельзя запретить, но можно занять в служении Кришне. Но если до этого служения далеко (как говорил Прабхупада - после инициации вы через несколько лет должны понять, что такое служение Кришне, и тогда мы вам даем вторую инициацию), тогда человек делает выбор - либо терпеть эти беспокойства ради прогресса в сознании Кришны, либо оставить на короткое время попытку служить Кришне ради снятия беспокойств. Подобно тому как нам еще сложно служить когда мы голодные. Мы оставляем служение ради прасада. Но как еду можно сделать прасадом, так и секс можно сделать прасадом. Секс для устранения страданий супруга допустим. Такое служение можно предложить Кришне.
Разумно просто ограничить частоту половых контактов чтобы соблюсти баланс между беспокойствами (ведь дело может дойти и до развода на этой почве) и верности принципам и служению. Хотя раз стоит такой вопрос, то не стоит вопрос о верности служению. Стоит вопрос только о верности принципам, которые в помощь к попытке начать служить, но не являются еще служением Кришне.
Ведь что греха таить, разве мы такие уж совершенные слуги, что так жестко хотим всё сразу запретить? Если бы мы были слугами Кришны, то нам не нужно было ничего запрещать, всё бы ушло автоматически.
Если мы такие принципиальные, то почему не служим Кришне трансцендентно, а всё еще в майе? И почему мы позволяем себе быть такими принципиальными  за счет страданий других? А если служим трансцендентно, то тогда нет никаких беспокойств от половых влечений. Тогда и тема не нужна. А если мы не служим трансцендентно, то мы попросту не служим вообще. Ну может капельку. Это можно понять, что раз сохраняются половые влечения, значит служения нет. Легко понять и признаться себе. Тогда в чем проблема, что мы, всё равно не служа Кришне, ну хотя бы послужим страдающему супругу? Мы это служение можем предложить Кришне, если супруг действительно страдает. В чем верность служению, если этого служения нет и так? Ведь если бы служили, тогда и даже разговоров бы про секс не было. А если всё равно не служим, то как может подниматься разговор о верности служению? Тут какое-то заблуждение ума. 
Конечно если бы не было беспокойств, то нет проблем, как с остальными 3-мя принципами. Но раз есть беспокойства и серьезные проблемы, то по моему просто глупо фанатично держаться якобы верности принципам, в то время как всё равно не служишь.
Придерживаться целебата, чтобы служить, но всё равно не служить. Каково? Это обман.

Допустим утром мы служим в джапе, но точно также мы не служим весь остальной день. Но мы не можем служить весь день пока еще. Почему? Потому что все виды энергии требуют от нас деятельности. Почему они требуют? Потому что мы не заняли их в служении Кришне. Вот и всё. Так что же, теперь нам и все остальные энергии запреть? Но наша потребность в деятельности - это то же самое беспокойство, что и половое влечение. Ровно то же самое. Нет, это невозможно запретить все эти энергии деятельности, каждый понимает. Но почему то с половой энергией делает различие? Но нет никакого различия, весь мир движим половой энергией, это сам Прабхупада говорил. Хоть вы дрова рубите, хоть сексом занимаетесь, это всё одна и та же энергия. Чтобы сохранялась возможность служения Кришне, эта энергия должна присутствовать. Если энергия та же самая, то почему рубку дров можно предложить Кришне, а секс нельзя?

Во время секса эта энергия уходит полностью и беспокойства снимаются, но из-за отсутствия энергии некоторое время служение недоступно. Но в чем проблема - временная недоступность служения, если служения и так нет, как мы выяснили? Это для саньяси проблема, а не для нас.
Потому просто вводят ограничение на секс. Ограничение, но не запрет, как для саньяси. И то, это решает не саньяси, а сверхдуша. Такие моменты, когда она уходит полностью должны быть достаточно редки, чтобы энергия большую часть времени сохранялась для служения. Но если она не уходит, а только накапливается и накапливается, то уровень её может привести к серьёзным проблемам. Потому одинаково плохо как и полное лишение этой энергии, так и превышение её выше критического уровня, когда человек полностью обусловливается ею и срывается.
Это всё то же самое, что запретить кушать или отдыхать. Подобное же безумие. Почему мы хотим кушать? Потому что накопилась энергия и надо её отдать Кришне. Почему мы хотим отдыхать? По той же причине. Почему мы хотим секса? По той же причине, что мы не служим еще трансцендентно.
Кто такой слуга Кришны?
"Уравновешенный человек, способный контролировать речь, совладать с требованиями ума, умеющий сдерживать гнев и укрощать побуждения языка, желудка и гениталий, обладает всеми качествами, необходимыми для того, что бы принимать учеников повсюду в мире." Нектар наставлений.

Итак, если вы не можете контролировать хотя бы одно из этого, то какой смысл контролировать всё остальное? Если в горшке дырка, то через неё убежит вся вода. Если вы не разрешаете секс вообще, то и запретите кушать. Это то же самое. Или запретить спать. Это то же самое. Это просто недоразумение. Всегда фанатизм и фарисейство держится на недоразумениях.

Просто нужно удерживать всё это во время практики, чтобы начать практиковать. Удерживать на том уровне, чтобы осталось желание практиковать. И чем больше удерживаете, тем больше желание практиковать, и в то же время увеличиваются беспокойства. Например голод может помешать практиковать и мы разрешаем еду. Мы просто должны повысить уровень энергии максимально, но не выше того уровня, когда начнутся серьезные проблемы. В этом суть принципов. Хотя часто именно проблемы приводят к настоящей практике. Но знаете, когда дети остаются без родителей, хуже нет.

Мы не запрещаем, а стараемся занять в служении и ограничить еду, сон, секс, общение, иначе если объедаться, болтать, секс и сон, то практика будет невозможна. Тамас навалится. Мы должны поддерживать энергию на уровне благости. И с этого уровня можно пытаться служить. Но если совсем устранить еду, секс, сон и общение, то тоже практика будет невозможна. Нужна правильная еда, правильное общение, правильный сон и правильный секс. Но правильный секс - это не только ради зачатия детей. Это не всем подходит, т.к. у некоторых энергии намного больше. 
Как пишут йога шастры, что йогой может заниматься тот кто ест не слишком много и не слишком мало, спит не слишком много и не слишком мало и т.д. То же и секс. Слишком много лишит энергии, а слишком мало вызовет беспокойства. 

Прабхупада говорил, что семейная жизнь не для прогресса, а для избавления от беспокойств. И когда ум спокоен, то можно практиковать. Если у вас беспокойства, то вы должны жениться чтобы избавиться от беспокойств. Иначе вы не сможете практиковать. Беспокойства и от целебата в том числе.

Многие учения не запрещают, а просто ограничивают частоту контактов, допустим 1 раз в месяц.
И всё, вопросы снимаются. Энергия остается в достаточном количестве для того, чтобы иметь возможность начать служить Кришне. Ведь мы пока еще не служим, а лишь пытаемся начать служить. Когда мы начнем служить, слово секс для нас будет смешно. А пока мы и не служим и создаем другим проблемы. 

Где то в лекциях слышал, что Прабхупаду спрашивали о том, как часто можно заниматься сексом. Прабхупада говорит - я же не сверхдуша. Решайте с ней.

Если ради спасения жизни человеку надо выпить тамагунные антибиотики, вы тоже будете придерживаться принципов? Надо иметь разум. В первую очередь думать о детях и о том, чтобы другие не страдали. В этом служение. А если по нашей милости дети лишаются родителей, то кому нужно такое служение?

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Согласен с матаджи Кастурикой по поводу книг Прабхупады. В приведенном матаджи Шьямаваллабхой примере мы еще раз убеждаемся, что любые слова ачарьи вырванные из контекста можно использовать любым способом, в том числе для оправдания своих идей. Чтобы такого не было есть хороший совет: регулярно, каждый день читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

Если человек читает эти книги, у него будет четкое понимание всех ключевых вопросов. Шрила Прабхупада прозрачно и точно из проговаривает, акцентируя внимание читателя на важных моментах десятки и сотни раз. Поэтому после прочтения отрывка из "Диалектического спиритуализма" у него не возникнет ложного понимания, что мол секс после тяжелого трудового дня - это хорошо, мол Шрила Прабхупада санкционировал это как часть духовной практики. Поскольку в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно высмеивает такой образ жизни: человек тяжело тяжело работает весь день как осел за пучок соломы, потом вечером от приходит домой чтобы совокупиться со своей ослихой. Шрила Прабхупада называет таких людей мудхами. Также Шрила Прабхупада во многих местах в своих книгах, во многих комментариях к стихам "Бхагаватам" пишет о том, что секс в браке должен быть ограничен зачатием детей, что человек вставший на путь сознания Кришщны должен отказаться от незаконного секса.

Простое чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады дает защиту от различных философских отклонений. Потому что если человек регулярно читает книги он уже четко понимает позицию Шрилы Прабхупады по тому или иному вопросу и его не собьют с толку вырванные из контекста и интерпретированные под нужным углом фразы.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Матаджи Кастурика, спасибо за быстрый ответ!
> 
> Я понимаю, обсуждать человека за спиной нехорошо. Ну не придут они сюда. 
> Моей идеей было поместить в комментарии объяснение вышеприведенной цитаты Прабхупады и этим нивелировать негативное влияние.
> 
> .


Спасибо вам. Вы никого не обсуждали, касались только филосовских моментов.
А вы все-таки приглашайте их на форум, может, когда и придут, почитают. Тут эти темы часто всплывают :smilies: 




> Допустим, я выложила сюда цитату и прошу её объяснить


Попросим знатоков английского проверить, тот перевод был правильным?

----------


## shyamavallabha.dd

По-моему, перевод корректный. 

Думаю, нужно читать всю главу из книги. Мало ли что там Огюст Конт этот нафилософствовал, и что Прабхупаде пришлось комментировать.  :smilies:

----------


## Ярослав Семенов

> проверить, тот перевод был правильным?


немного горбылем, но без трагичных ошибок

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Значит, надо читать всю главу и вникать.

----------


## Артур

> Поднимать тему о сексе - это и означает разжигать огонь


Dayal Nitay das, простите эту мою ерунду  :cray:

----------


## Рамачандра дас

"Потребности тела определяют наличие половых потребностей. Женщины должны не только доставлять своим мужьям сексуальное наслаждение, но и готовить хорошую пищу. Придя домой после тяжелого трудового дня, мужчина должен найти там хорошую пищу, уют и секс. Тогда его дом будет счастлив, а оба они - жена и муж - довольны. Тогда они смогут развить свое настоящее дело - духовное понимание. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для духовного совершенствования, люди прежде всего должны знать, что бессмертная душа лежит в основе даже материальной жизни. Тело зиждется на душе. Хотя женщины, в основном, менее разумны, это необходимо понимать и мужчинам, и женщинам. С помощью мужа женщина может стать более разумной. В ведической истории есть пример Капилы-девы, дававшего духовные наставления своей матери Девахути. Кем бы ни была женщина, - дочерью, женой или матерью - если она остается в подчиненном положении, то может получать знание от своего отца, мужа или сына. В Пуранах дается пример, как Господь Шива отвечал на духовные вопросы своей жены Парвати. Женщина обеспечивает комфорт языку, желудку и гениталиям и, оставаясь смиренной, внимает наставлениям о духовной жизни. Таким образом, осуществляется взаимное продвижение."

(с) Шри Шримад А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада "Диалектический Спиритуализм, или ведический взгляд на западную философию", т. 3, с. 26, глава об Огюсте Конте.


Что для одного нектар для другого яд!
Веды помогают подняться с любого уровня! :smilies:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

:В Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23.4-5 тоже есть подобный комментарий, который Шрила Прабхупада адресует семейным людям для постепенного возвышения:
 "Жена должна разделять взгляды своего мужа. Она должна быть готова следовать тем же принципам, которым следует ее муж, ибо только в этом случае их совместная жизнь сложится счастливо. Если муж-преданный живет с женой-материалисткой, в их доме не будет мира. Жена должна понимать, к чему стремится ее муж, и быть готова следовать за ним. В "Махабхарате" говорится, что, когда Гандхари узнала о слепоте своего будущего мужа Дхритараштры, она тотчас начала учиться жить, как живут слепые. Завязав глаза, она добровольно стала играть роль слепой. Она решила, что раз ее муж слеп, то она тоже должна вести себя как слепая, чтобы не возгордиться своим зрением и не начать презирать мужа за его ущербность. Слово _самануврата_ указывает на то, что долг жены - вести такой же образ жизни, какой ведет ее муж. Разумеется, когда муж является такой великой личностью, как Кардама Муни, жена, следуя за ним, получает огромное благо. Но, даже если муж не является таким *великим* преданным, жена обязана разделять его образ мыслей."


И в седьмой песни Шрила Прабхупада в комментарии  уже даёт такие наставления: 

"... Любой, кто преданно служит Верховной Личности Бога, безгрешен. Но те, кто не желает предаваться Господу, - падшие, жалкие существа.
Добродетельной женщине не следует общаться с падшим мужем. Падший муж – это муж, который пристрастился к четырем основным видам греховной деятельности: недозволенному сексу, азартным играм, употреблению мясной пищи и одурманивающих веществ. Иначе говоря, если человек не предан Верховной Личности Бога, его следует считать падшим. Добродетельная женщина не обязана подчиняться распоряжениям такого мужа.

 Женщины не должны становиться рабынями нарадхам, низших из людей. Хотя у каждого из супругов есть свои обязанности, добродетельная жена не должна служить падшему мужу. Если муж – падший, женщине рекомендуется прекратить общение с ним.* Однако отказ от общения с мужем вовсе не означает, что она должна снова выйти замуж, ибо это будет развратом. Если у добродетельной женщины, к несчастью, муж оказался падшим, она должна жить отдельно от него.* И точно так же мужчина имеет право отделиться от жены, если она не имеет добродетелей, описанных в шастрах. Таким образом, в идеале муж должен быть чистым вайшнавом, а жена – добродетельной женщиной, обладающей всеми необходимыми для этого качествами.

 Тогда оба супруга будут счастливы и смогут успешно углублять свое сознание Кришны." _ШБ 7.11.28_

Т.е. Шрила Прабхупада даёт наставления в зависимости от читателя и его уровня, наверное так?

(но можно увидеть, что первый комментарий тоже был дан не для материалистов, а для женщин - жен преданных, чтобы они во всем следовали за мужьями-преданными, даже если они ещё пока не такие уж "великие"...)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Общий смысл наставлений в том, что если муж и жена живут в согласии, то духовной практикой заниматься просто. 
Если в семье грызня по поводу секса и т.п., то практика показала, что рядовому преданному сложно практиковать так долго и успешно.

----------


## shyamavallabha.dd

Ну так что мне написать в фейсбуке? Понимающим преданным и так всё понятно.

Как бы сформулировать четко и ясно, что Прабхупада совсем не имел ввиду каждый день сексом заниматься после  ужина для духовного продвижения? (А именно такое послание прошито в вырваной цитате некими веселыми хулиганами.)

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Dayal Nitay das, простите эту мою ерунду


Все нормально, Харе Кришна!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Ну так что мне написать в фейсбуке? Понимающим преданным и так всё понятно.
> 
> Как бы сформулировать четко и ясно, что Прабхупада совсем не имел ввиду каждый день сексом заниматься после  ужина для духовного продвижения? (А именно такое послание прошито в вырваной цитате некими веселыми хулиганами.)





> «...любые слова ачарьи вырванные из контекста можно использовать любым способом, в том числе для оправдания своих идей. Чтобы такого не было есть хороший совет: регулярно, каждый день читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады.
> 
> Если человек читает эти книги, у него будет четкое понимание всех ключевых вопросов. Шрила Прабхупада прозрачно и точно из проговаривает, акцентируя внимание читателя на важных моментах десятки и сотни раз. Поэтому после прочтения отрывка из "Диалектического спиритуализма" у него не возникнет ложного понимания, что мол секс после тяжелого трудового дня - это хорошо, мол Шрила Прабхупада санкционировал это как часть духовной практики. Поскольку в своих книгах Шрила Прабхупада неоднократно высмеивает такой образ жизни: человек тяжело тяжело работает весь день как осел за пучок соломы, потом вечером от приходит домой чтобы совокупиться со своей ослихой. Шрила Прабхупада называет таких людей мудхами. Также Шрила Прабхупада во многих местах в своих книгах, во многих комментариях к стихам "Бхагаватам" пишет о том, что секс в браке должен быть ограничен зачатием детей, что человек вставший на путь сознания Кришщны должен отказаться от незаконного секса.
> 
> Простое чтение книг Шрилы Прабхупады дает защиту от различных философских отклонений. Потому что если человек регулярно читает книги он уже четко понимает позицию Шрилы Прабхупады по тому или иному вопросу и его не собьют с толку вырванные из контекста и интерпретированные под нужным углом фразы».


Мне очень понравилось, как ответил Даял Нитай прабху, прям так и напишите (если он не против)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Конечно, такая форма подойдет тому, кто хочет следовать Шриле Прабхупаде. А простым "хулиганам" лучше вообще ничего не писать.

----------


## shyamavallabha.dd

Да, точно.

Наверное я так и сделаю, если прабху не возражает.

Думаю, надо все-таки написать не ради него, а ради его невинных читателей.

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Я не возражаю. Я лишь повторил то, о чем неоднократно говорят наши духовные учителя и мой гуру, что нужно регулярно читать книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Сам Шрила Прабхупада просил об этом своих учеников. В этих книгах все есть.

----------


## Yamuna Padma devi dasi

> Я не слышал, чтобы кто-то из гуру ИСККОН проповедовал разводы, в ситуациях, если муж не удовлетворяет жену сексуально! Это вообще нарушение четвертого принципа и как правило преданные стыдятся афишировать такие вещи!


Я бы хотела уточнить, что в первом предложении вы называете нарушением 4го принципа? Сексуальное удовлетворение жены или развод?
По теме.
Вы правы в том, что есть искажения наставлений Шрилы Прабхупады. Я считаю, что нужно объяснять людям последствия незаконного секса. 
Объяснить почему заниматься сексом вне брака не так проблематично. Многие это понимают. По крайней мере до разумных людей это доходит, что любовник-любовница или внебрачные дети это плохо, что от множества партнеров может страдать семейная жизнь впоследствии. 

Но в нашей современной традиции довольно трудно объяснить, почему не надо заниматься сексом в браке, если не хочешь детей. У нас принято иметь пару детей (плюс-минус один). Если детей четверо, это уже вызывает удивление, ничего себе. А если нам говорить о традиционных семьях в прошлом, где было 6-10 детей, то нам это кажется чем-то диким или даже невозможным. Тут есть несколько методов. Либо проповедовать о важности крепкой и большой семьи с бабушками-дедушками и кучей родственников, либо проповедовать метод воздержания по йоге. Второе, кстати, менее естественно для грихастх. А большая семья - это только во благо, со временем пара сама часто приходит к целибату. Вначале страсть сильна, поженились, нарожали детей, потом уже устали от всего, да и тело стареет и начали воздерживаться. 
Если же пара не желает воздерживаться, то у них высок шанс попасть в ситуацию, когда надо решать, убивать своего ребенка или нет, делать аборт или нет. 
Для тех, кто не инициирован, секс в браке не грех, если он не приводит к греховным последствиям. Для инициированных преданных, которые давали обещания, это грех, потому как нарушение обета.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

да здравствует духовная сексуальная революция! :kirtan:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Я бы хотела уточнить, что в первом предложении вы называете нарушением 4го принципа? Сексуальное удовлетворение жены или развод?


Секс вне брака, а в браке не для зачатия детей - нарушение регулирующего принципа. Это установил Шрила Прабхупада. Я не имел ввиду развод. Хотя в разводе тоже - хорошего мало.

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> Секс вне брака, а в браке не для зачатия детей - нарушение регулирующего принципа. Это установил Шрила Прабхупада. Я не имел ввиду развод. Хотя в разводе тоже - хорошего мало.


 Если есть серьёзные причины надо жить отдельно или разводится это даже разрешают законы ману

----------


## Светлана )

А какие серьезные причины?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

> А какие серьезные причины?


Если есть угрозы для психического,физического и духовного здоровья

----------


## Светлана )

А, это я понимаю. Думала, может, еще какие.

----------


## Radesa das

прочитал с начала главы до конца. речь идет об обычной женщине, не инициированной ученице. Компте говорил о рыцарской любви и о том, что единственным другом для мужчины может быть женщина потому-что она будучи противоположного пола не будет соперничать с ним. И что мужчина должен стоять у женщины на коленях и учиться у нее постигать мир любви. Шрила Прабхупа сказал, что женщина должна всегда находится под опекой мужчины, а не на равных, как друзья или как Богиня для удовлетворения его вожделения. это ее обязанность- создать уют в семье, чтобы ограничить половую жизнь мужа до одного обьекта. так семейная пара постепенно избавляется от вредных привычек: спать с кем попало, есть где попало, работать как попало. и постепенно приходит к более высокому уровню духовности. даже в обычном материальном мире семейные люди отличаются от своих неженатах приятелей. они чище и в сознании и даже с точки зрения гигиены. они ходят с детьми в парки, а не сидят по барам. 
книга диалектический спиритуализм не издается в данное время. ее история началась в 1973 году, когда Шрила Прабхупада спрашивал Шьямасундару прабху, который был тогда его секретарем о взглядах Западной Философии. позже ее дополнил вопросами редактор Прабхупады Хаягрива дас.  когда ее издали в 76 году, она была воспринята очень критично образованной общественностью потому-что философия людей, обсуждаемых в книге была предствлена не специалистом. потом, после ухода Шрилы Прабхупады в 1977 несколько преданных пытались переделать книгу, но из-за отсутствия на земле Шрилы Прабхупады они не смогли этого сделать. потом в 1984 Хаягрива прабху просто заново напечатал книгу как она была. в ней содержатся блестящие высказывания Шрилы Прабхупады, его видение всего в свете сознания Кришны. Но мы больше не печатаем и не распространяем эту книгу.  
"The idea for the book Dialectic Spiritualism emerged in 1973 when Srila Prabhupada began asking his secretary, Syamasundara dasa, about Western philosophy. Syamasundara would try to state succinctly the major ideas of certain philosophers, and Srila Prabhupada would give the Vedic view. As Srila Prabhupada traveled throughout the world preaching Krishna consciousness this process continued, until finally, in 1976, Prabhupada’s editor, Hayagriva dasa (Professor Howard Wheeler), supplied further questions for Prabhupada and completed the editing. Then Srila Prabhupada gave the book its title: Dialectic Spiritualism: A Vedic View of Western Philosophy, and said, “Print it.”
Almost immediately some people objected since professional scholars had not presented the material to Srila Prabhupada, there might be some discrepancies. When the manuscript was shown to a philosophy professor, he called it: “a treatise against philosophy,” and “an unscholarly punch in the nose.” Then, when Srila Prabhupada left this mortal world in November 1977, the book’s future became uncertain. One student tried to restate the questions. Then another tried, only to conclude that it would be better to start all over. But Srila Prabhupada was no longer present and the extensive work, on which he had spent so much time, remained unavailable to to the world. Finally, in 1984, Hayagriva resolved to print Srila Prabhupada’s last great opus as it is, and for this we are greatly indebted.
Whatever the criticisms, they are rendered insignificant in the light of Srila Prabhupada’s brilliant insights into the problems of Western philosophy and his lucid expositories of the Vedic view. Much of the confusion arises from a difference in methodology and perspective. For many Westerners, philosophy is a kind of armchair speculation, an intellectual game, but for followers of the Vedas, it is a matter of life and death. Or, more precisely, it is the recognition of the absolute need to stop the repetition of birth and death. For Srila Prabhup wada real philosophy deals with applying absolute knowledge in our daily lives consciously, moment by moment. “We should act in such a way that we have to think of Krishna all the time,” he said. For instance we are discussing the philosophy of Socrates in order to strengthen our Krishna consciousness. Therefore the ultimate goal is Krishna. Otherwise we are not interested in critizing or accepting anyone’s philosophy. We are neutral.”

Obviously this is not the goal of Western philosophy which tends to see man as “the measure of all things” in a physical, humanistic universe. Western thought has always encouraged self-reliance and individualism which are reflected even in today’s street philosophy: “Do your own thing.”

The Vedic view clashes fiercely with such relativistic thinking. Far from celebrating the authority of the individual mind, or the autonomy of ascendence of reason, the Vedas point out four fundamental defects of the conditioned souls.

----------


## Митрий

Прабхупада сказал, что он не против многоженства (беседа в Новом Орлеане на ферме Нью-Талаван - NEW ORLEANS, August 1, 1975, room conversation with devotees).

Нитьянанда: Вы считаете, что наши мужчины могут иметь более одной жены?

Прабхупада: Я не возражаю.

Исходник на английском:

Nityananda: Are you saying that our men should have more than one wife?

Prabhupada: I have no objection.

Satsvarupa: That’s a difficult proposition.

Prabhupada: Why?

Satsvarupa: It’s not allowed in this country. It’s illegal. It’s against the law.

Devotee: It’s against the law.

Nityananda: No, it’s a matter of… No one knows who is married or unmarried, but if you have…

Prabhupada: That is not very difficult.

Satsvarupa: Well, the other difficulty, you brought this up several years ago, was that the men who take many wives have to be very select. Otherwise men will be attracted to join our movement for sex life, having different wives.

Prabhupada: No, no, unless our men are trained up, why you should allow to stay here and to wife. We want trained up men, not third-class picked-up. We want men who will follow the rules and regulations and fully trained up. Otherwise we don’t want. We don’t want ordinary karmés and… And if he agrees to be trained up, then we’ll take. Otherwise what is the use of bringing some useless men? He must agree to produce his own food, and work. Our rules and regulations, he must follow. Then it will be ideal community. Otherwise, if you bring from here and there some men and fill up, that is not good thing. This is a training institution, to become devotee.

Satsvarupa: Everything we do, we don’t hide it. We show the world what we’re doing. I don’t see how we could hide that one man had many different wives.

Prabhupada: If you don’t call wife, you can have. The law allows you to keep boyfriend, girlfriend. Then the… Instead of calling “husband,” call “friend.” That’s all. But, er, it is risky and the man must be responsible to keep… To keep more than one wife by trained-up man is not disallowed.

Brahmananda : But I think they thought that he could get it legally established, at least in the state of California.

Prabhupada: Well then go and marry there. If the state of California allows that, then they all can go to California.

Nityananda: The general public objects to that… It’s very…

Prabhupada: Public we don’t care. We… What is the public? We have got our own public here. So pub… What is the public? All rascals. They are killing cows and drinking and topless dance, bottomless dance. What is the value of this public? All rascals. I don’t give any importance to this class of public, only after sense gratification, that’s all. They have no ideals of life. They do not know what is God. What is the value of this public? Müòhas, they have been described, mudhas. You know the meaning of mudha?

Devotee: Ass.

Prabhupada: Ass. Mudho nabhijanati mam ebhyaù paramam mama. [From Bg. 7.25: “I am never manifest to the foolish and unintelligent. For them I am covered by My internal potency, and therefore they do not know that I am unborn and infallible.”]

----------


## Radesa das

это рекомендации для людей в системе варнашрамы. дело в том, что в Ведах абсолютно нет так привычного нам ханжества. там все написано прямо в лоб. нам иногда бывает сложно понять ведическое отношение к морали. ниже я приведу несколько шлок из Гаруда пураны. для тех, кто не понимает по английски я включаю перевод. 
" Хорошая жена купается каждый день, наносит духи на свое тело, разговаривает сладкими речами, очень внимательно выполняет свои обязанности, не болтлива, проявляет любовь к своему мужу в каждом своем поступке, с удовольствием отдает себя мужу для удовольствия после четырех дней окончания ее менструального периода. Воистину, такая хорошая жена умножает удачу всех, кто находится возле нее"
" Высочайшей обязанностью для жены является выполнять заветы своего мужа. если в любую из ночей жена исполнится желанием занятся сексом, муж должен принять ее, зная насколько сильно бывает женское вожделение. Хорошая жена должна иметь навыки в поддержании домашнего хозяйства, и она должна с неохотой тратить средства. Она должна предлагать свое почтение свекрови и свекру прикасаясь к их стоп.
"Настоящая жена подобна секретарю, который выполняет все личные дела своего мужа. Она выполняет свой долг как настоящий друг. Она испытывает привязанность подобно матери и она подобна самой исскусной куртизанке. Такая жена очень благоприятна."
" Деньги нужно беречь на случай крайней необходимости. Жену нужно защишать даже ценой потери всего наколенного богатства. Нужно спасти свою душу даже ценой потери жены и накопленного богатства."
"Нужно пожертвовать собой, чтобы спасти семью. Семьей нужно пожертвовать чтобы спасти деревню. Деревню нужно пожертвовать ради блага страны и даже весь мир может быть пожертвован ради спасения души человеческой"
повторюсь, эта мудрость не относится к акама бхактам. мы практикуем высшие ступени самопознания. Но в Ведах и Пуранах есть информация для всех видов общества.
и без всякого ханжества. Шрила Прабхупада цитировал Гаруда-пурану. Харе Кришна!
"A real wife is like a minister who handles the personal affairs of her husband. She executes her duties like a real friend. She is affectionate like a mother and in bed, she is like the most expert courtesan. Such a wife is very auspisious."
"A good wife bathes daily, applies perfume to her body, speaks sweetly, is satisfied with whatever food is provided, very carefully performs her duties, is not very talkative, exhibits her love for her husband by every action she performs, and is pleased to submit herself for his pleasure after the four days of her menstrual period. Indeed, such a good wife enhances the good fortune of all those around her. 
"The highest duty for a woman is to carry out the behests of her husband. Any night when woman is eager for sexual intercourse, her husband should receive her, knowing well how lust in women is very strong. A good wife should be skilled in the maintenance of her household, she should be reluctant to spend lavishly. She should offer respect to her mother-in-law and father-in-law by touching their feet"
"Money should be saved for an emergency. A wife should be protected, even at the cost of all of one's hoarded wealth. One should save one's own self, even at the costof one's wife and accumulated wealth.
"One should sacrifice oneself to save his family. A family should be sacrificed to save a village. A village should be sacrificed for the welfare of a country and even the entire world can be sacrificed to save one's soul."

----------


## Митрий

> эта мудрость не относится к акама бхактам. мы практикуем высшие ступени самопознания.


Не все мы. А то бы в этой теме было от силы одно-два сообщения и три просмотра.

----------


## Radesa das

Шрила Прабхупада опять таки указывает на ханжество западного общества. Они убивают животных, употребляют наркотики, ведут беспорядочную половую жизнь, но при всем при этом считают что иметь несколько жен аморально.  У социологов есть старая, добрая фраза: "мораль создается по мере необходимости". 
Какой мужчина считается удачливым в современном обществе знаете? у которого есть три вещи: дом, машина и любовница. а женится на двух женщинах они считают аморальным. 
еще... очень часто Ваишнавы используют метод, который в современной психологии называется "методом аммортизации". но на самом деле он был известен давным давно. "я бы имел секс множество раз, если был бы уверен что дети будут преданными"(поэтому не имею) " посиди пока, мне надо тут круги закончить, когда закончу я обязательно удовлетворю все твои желания."(а джапа все не заканчивается) и тд. Шрила Прабхупада знал этот метод и всегда пользовался им, это ведическая практика. когда отец Радханатхи свами пришел ругаться с Прабхупадой, он сказал, а почему мой сын перестал носить костюм и одел такую странную одежду. я считаю что джентельмен должен ходить в костюме. и Прабхупада сказал: и в костюме можно осознавать Бога. и Мужчина сразу успокоился и пошел есть прасад :smilies:  в другой раз пришел отец преданной и стал кричать: почему вы поменяли моей дочери имя! и Прабхупада спросил: вы любите свою дочь? тот сказал: да! вы хотите чтобы она была счастлива? тот сказал конечно! Она попросила меня сменить ей имя, и теперь она счастлива. Вы довольны? и отец преданной остался на раздаче прасада. Однажды преданные сидели в комнате Прабхупады и в комнату зашла жена одного из преданых. Прабхупада говорил о привязанности и вожделении. И вдруг он показал на эту матаджи и спросил: вот смотрите, эта девушка красивая? преданные засмущались и молчали. Красивая? они робко сказали:да, Шрила Прабхупада. Прабхупада продолжал: и что мы с этим будем делать теперь? преданные опять не знали что сказать. тогда ответил Прабхупада: ничего не будем делать! однажды один из первых учеников Прабхупады рассказал ему о своей поездке в Индию. Он рассказал как познакомился там с индийской девушкой, и никак не может ее забыть. Прабхупада поинтересовался есть ли у него ее фотография. Парень принес ему ее фото. Прабхупада посмотрел на фото и сказал: она же некрасивая! в Индии есть девушки гораздо красивее. после этого этот преданный перестал о ней думать: раз Свамиджи не одобрил ее, значит в ней нет ничего такого.  
суть принципа в том что вы никогда не говорите "нет" в начале.вы говорите "да" а потом обьясняете почему "нет".
я уверен, что если мы научимся понимать Шрилу Прабхупаду правильно у нас перестанут возникать противоречия и непонимания того, что Он говорил. Те, кто применяют описанный мной принцип становятся очень удачливыми. Но для этого нужно преодолеть свое ложное это. Харе Кришна! Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

----------

